# 했으면 한다



## 82riceballs

Hi all!

I encountered the grammar 했으면 한다 in a TV show and had a few questions-

1. Does each set mean the same thing? Are there any differences in nuance, etc?
같이 일하고 싶은 사람 vs 같이 일했으면 하는 사람 ("someone I would want to work with")
같이 일하고 싶지 않은 사람 vs 같이 일하지 않았으면 하는 사람 ("someone I would not want to work with")

2. Is 했으면 하다 different from (e.g. more formal than) 했으면 좋겠다/고맙겠다? I feel like I've only heard people say the latter two.

The examples I found here seem to also show that 했으면 하다 is more formal (but it may also be a coincidence that the 했으면 하다 example was written in -ㅂ니다 form):
집까지 배달해 주셨으면 좋겠는데요.
도서관에서 자료를 찾아 줬으면 정말 고맙겠는데요.
예, 부장님께 그렇게 전해 주셨으면 합니다.

Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> 1. Does each set mean the same thing? Are there any differences in nuance, etc?
> 같이 일하고 싶은 사람 vs 같이 일했으면 하는 사람 ("someone I would want to work with")
> 같이 일하고 싶지 않은 사람 vs 같이 일하지 않았으면 하는 사람 ("someone I would not want to work with")


 Yes, each set carries the 99.9% same meaning. So you don't have to worry about any nuance difference.



82riceballs said:


> 2. Is 했으면 하다 different from (e.g. more formal than) 했으면 좋겠다/고맙겠다? I feel like I've only heard people say the latter two.


 We don't say 했으면 하다 literally. You just need to make some changes to the 하다, turning into a variation of it that sounds natural and suitable to a situation given. ~ 합니다 is a good example. This can be used to a senior at a workplace which sounds polite and formal. All of the three expressions, ~ 하다, ~ 좋겠다, and ~ 고맙겠다, is equally polite and formal. Nothing seems to stand out from the rest in politeness and formalty (to me).


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks Kross!

I would like to practice using this grammar pattern- 
Could you/someone else please tell me if the following sound alright to your native ears? Anything unnatural? Or if you have any examples you use in your normal life, please do share!

지금 제일 왔으면 하는 사람 the person I most want to show up right now
연락 왔으면 하는 사람이 있어요? Anyone you want to contact you?
사라졌으면 하는 사람. Someone you want to disappear
나 대신에 숙제했으면 하는 사람. Someone I wish would do my homework for me.
나랑 결혼했으면 하는 사람. Someone I wish would marry me.


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> 지금 제일 왔으면 하는 사람 the person I most want to show up right now
> 연락 왔으면 하는 사람이 있어요? Anyone you want to contact you?
> 사라졌으면 하는 사람. Someone you want to disappear
> 나 대신에 숙제했으면 하는 사람. Someone I wish would do my homework for me.
> 나랑 결혼했으면 하는 사람. Someone I wish would marry me.


 All of them sound fine and natural.


----------



## dhchong

나 대신에 숙제했으면 하는 사람. Someone I wish would do my homework for me.

->

나 대신에 숙제해줬으면 하는 사람.   Someone I wish would do my homework for me.


You need to understand the difference bwtween '숙제하다' and  '숙제해주다'


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks for your help!!! And thanks for pointing out the difference between 하다 and 해주다 which is something English speakers like myself have a very difficult time grasping


----------

